# فلوميتر للسوائل و الوقود و الاحماض



## shbadwy (15 أبريل 2011)

يوجد لدينا فلوميترات لقياس معدل السريان
و فلوميترات لقياس التصرف
للوقود و الاحماض جميع انواع السوائل
مركز اسكندرية التجارى
66 ابى الدرداء الاسكندرية
0123346609


----------

